# Finding Yourself Again



## jfjkdpk (Oct 25, 2010)

I am working on "finding me" again. I seem to have lost myself in the past eight years from DP, depression, laziness, and extremely low self esteem. I was unable to find joy in anything. But once I cured my depression I started noticing, very slightly, that I liked certain things and disliked others.

Here is the link:
http://www.wikihow.com/Find-Yourself

I spent a whole day just writing everything out. I think of this as a rebirth, a new beginning. It has helped me keep my priorities straight and raised my confidence a lot. I don't feel as lost anymore.

Hope this helps put somebody's life in order.

PS: I always try to teach people about Bruce Lee's philosophies. Anytime I need motivation, or am having a problem, I just look up some of his quotes and I get instant motivation. Consider reading:
http://expertaccess.cincom.com/2009/08/top-10-lessons-learned-from-bruce-lee-for-business-or-life/


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I think finding yourself could help a LOT with any mental illness, depression, anxiety, whatever, as I have a lot of them myself...


----------

